# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > الإقتصاد والمالية العامة >  الإيرادات العامة

## سالي جمعة

*الإيرادات العامة* 


الإيرادات العامة Public Revenues هي مجموع الأموال التي تجبيها الدولة من مختلف المصادر والجهات لتمويل النفقات العامة والإيفاء بالحاجات العامة.

وكان مفهوم الإيرادات العامة غير معروف لدى الجماعات البدائية الأولى، إذ كان القيام بواجب الحراسة والدفاع عن الجماعة هو الوجه الوحيد للحياة المشتركة بين أفراد القبيلة الواحدة. فلم تكن ثمة حاجة إلى الإيرادات العامة ولو لتمويل الحروب. ولكن هذا الوضع تطور نتيجة تمركز السلطة بيد حاكم قوي.

وفي الأصل كان الحاكم مسؤولاً عن إيجاد الإيرادات اللازمة لتلبية رغباته وقيامه بواجباته. ذلك لأنه السيد المطلق التصرف بالأموال الموجودة ضمن حدود بلاده، يمنحها حيناً للمقربين والحاشية، ويحتفظ بها عموماً للاستفادة من ريعها وإيراداتها. وكان، نتيجة لذلك، كل إيراد يأتي من هذه الملكية إنما هو إيراد التاج، ينفقه على تصريف أمور الدولة وتلبية حاجاتها. فلم تعرف الممالك والحضارات القديمة المؤسسات القانونية والسياسية التي تفرق بين شخصية الحاكم وشخصية الدولة. فكانت الملكية العامة، ملكية أميرية تعود لشخص الأمير. وكان مال الحاكم هو مال الدولة وخزينة الدولة هي خزينة الحاكم الخاصة. ولم تساعد هذه النظرة في إيجاد مفهوم للإيرادات العامة يختلف عن إيرادات الحاكم الخاصة.

فكانت النظرية الغالبة حين انتشر نظام الإقطاع [ر] في القرون الوسطى، «أنّ الأرض لله عز وجل يستخلف عليها أولياء الأمر فتكون لهم ويوزعون أقاليمها بين أمراء الأجناد عندهم، ويوزع الأمير إقليمه بين تابعيه، والتابع يوزع مقاطعته بين مختاريه، والمختار يوزع كورته بين جماعته وهكذا تجري السلسلة نزولاً حتى تنتهي بالزراع. فيدعى الأعلى متبوعاً والأدنى تابعاً. وحقوق المتبوع على التابع أن يلبي دعوته للحرب بعدد معين من الجند المجهز، ويفديه بماله وروحه عند الحاجة، ويدفع لخزينته مبالغ معينة من الأموال...».

ومع ضعف عهد الإقطاع توحدت المقاطعات، وعقد اللواء للملك صاحب السلطان المطلق. لكن هذا التطور لم يغير النظرة إلى مفهوم الإيرادات العامة، حتى إن بعض الملوك كانوا يدّعون أن أراضي الدولة جميعها ملك لهم يتصرفون بها وفق رغباتهم. وبقيت الإيرادات العامة تعتمد أساساً على الأملاك العامة، أو ما كان يعرف بأملاك الحاكم الخاصة أو الأملاك. وجد العرب المسلمون في الكتاب والسنة قواعد أساسية تحدد أنواع الإيرادات العامة ومصادرها، كما اقتبسوا ما كان معمولاً به في البلاد المفتوحة، حتى توصلوا إلى تنظيم ديوان الخراج في عهد الخليفة الراشدي عمر بن الخطاب.

ولما تطور مفهوم الدولة وعظمت وظائفها وازدادت نفقاتها، لم تعد إيرادات أملاك الحاكم تكفي لتلبية الحاجات العامة المتزايدة. فكان يتوجه إلى الرعية يطلب العون والمساعدة. وكان ذلك في صورة تبرعات اختيارية حين تلمّ بالبلاد نائبة أو حين يتعلق الأمر بالدفاع عن الأمة والذود عن كيانها. ولم تلبث هذه التبرعات الاختيارية الاستثنائية أن صارت فرائض إجبارية ودائمة نتيجة تناقص الإيرادات الإقطاعية من جهة، وعدم استجابة الرعايا لطلبات الحاكم المتزايدة بالتبرع من جهة أخرى، فظهر مفهوم الاقتطاعات العامة مورداً أساسياً للدولة تغطي به نفقاتها وتحقق المنافع العامة. وكان لابد من أن يقابل ذلك تبدل في مفهوم الإيرادات، فلم تعد تلك الإيرادات تأتي من أملاك خاصة للحاكم، وإنما صارت إيرادات مصدرها الرعية توضع تحت تصرف جهة عامة تستخدم امتيازاتها القانونية في إدارتها، فهي بالتالي إيرادات عامة. ويتم توزيع العبء الناجم عنها بين المكلفين توزيعاً عادلاً ووفق مبدأ المساواة. فظهر مفهوم المال العام الذي يختلف عن مال الحاكم الخاص. ونشأت مجموعة من القواعد القانونية تنظم العلاقة المالية للدولة مع الآخرين، على أساس من السلطة والسيادة. فكان لزاماً، نتيجة هذا التطور، أن تصبح الإيرادات العامة وسيلة مالية أساسية تستخدمها الدولة لتوفير المال اللازم لتغطية النفقات العامة، وأداة للتأثير في الحياة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية وتحقيق أهداف الدولة العامة.

تتعدد أنواع الإيرادات العامة وتتشعب، فقسم منها يأتي من الفرائض المالية كالضريبة[ر]، والرسم، وشبه الضريبة[ر]. وقسم آخر من الدين العام[ر]، وقسم ثالث من إيرادات أملاك الدولة[ر]، وهي تشمل في معناها الضيق جميع الموارد التي تدخل الخزينة العامة من إدارة أموال الدولة المنقولة وغير المنقولة واستثمارها. وتدل في معناها الواسع، إضافة إلى الموارد السابقة، على كل ما يدخل خزينة الدولة جراء استثمار المؤسسات الصناعية والتجارية والمالية. وظهرت أهمية هذا النوع من الإيرادات العامة في القرن العشرين، حين تدخلت الدولة في الأمور الاقتصادية والاجتماعية، واتسعت ملكيتها الخاصة إمّا تبعاً لعقيدة اقتصادية وسياسية كما في الدول الاشتراكية، وإما لأحوال خاصة كما في الدول غير الاشتراكية التي اتسع فيها القطاع العام لأسباب وظيفية تتعلق بطبيعة الخدمات العامة. فأخذت هذه الدول على عاتقها القيام بأعباء المشروعات التي تؤدي في الأصل خدمة عامة، ويحتاج سير العمل فيها إلى سلطة خاصة، وتدرّ في الوقت نفسه إيراداً عاماً يغذي الخزانة العامة بالمال.

ونتيجة لذلك، تظهر إيرادات أملاك الدولة في صورة إيرادات عقارية، وصناعية، وتجارية ومالية. والإيرادات العقارية تأتي من ملكية الدولة للأراضي والمباني والثروات الطبيعية، وتعد ملكية الدولة للأرض أقدم أشكال الملكية وأنواعها. وبعد أن تخلت الدولة عن هذا النوع من الملكية في القرنين الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر خاصة، عادت من جديد في العصر الحاضر إلى تملك الأراضي تحت تأثير المبادئ الاشتراكية وبقصد القضاء على الملكيات الكبيرة وتحرير الفلاح من السيطرة والاستغلال. وتحقق الدولة إيرادات كبيرة جراء توزيع هذه الأراضي على الفلاحين، أو نتيجة استغلالها مباشرة مزارعَ نموذجية، أو تأجيرها للغير لقاء جعالة محددة. كما تملكت بعض الدول عقارات مبنية على أثر الثورات التي أدت إلى إلغاء الملكية الفردية، أو نتيجة عدّ الدولة وارثَ مَنْ لا وارث له، أو عن طريق الهبة والوصية. وتقوم الدولة باستثمار الأبنية التي تمتلكها فتحصل على ريع يدخل ضمن إيرادات أملاكها العقارية. ولعلّ أهم الممتلكات العقارية تلك التي وهبتها الطبيعة للإنسان والتي تتحول بفضل الجهد البشري إلى موارد اقتصادية ذات قيمة كبيرة كالثروات الموجودة في باطن الأرض والحراج ومجاري المياه.

أمّا الإيرادات الصناعية، فتأتي من تملك الدولة للمؤسسات الصناعية ووسائل الإنتاج. ويتحقق ذلك نتيجة انتشار المذاهب الاشتراكية فتؤمم الدولة الصناعات القائمة، وتقيم المؤسسات المختلفة التي من شأنها استغلال الموارد وزيادة الإنتاجية والمردود. كما يتحقق ذلك ضمن الاقتصاد الرأسمالي نتيجة الأزمات الاقتصادية والاحتكارات الرأسمالية التي أجبرت الدولة على تطوير عقيدتها والتدخل في القطاع الاقتصادي والإشراف عليه، بل تملّك بعض القطاعات الاقتصادية وتنفيذ المشروعات العامة. وتتبنى الدول النامية عادة خططاً اقتصادية طموحة لزيادة الناتج القومي [ر] ورفع سوية المواطنين المعاشية، وتعتمد في سبيل ذلك على إقامة المشروعات الصناعية وامتلاكها وتدر هذه الملكية الصناعية أرباحاً تؤلف إيرادات عامة تختلف أهميتها من دولة إلى أخرى.

وكانت الإيرادات العامة التجارية والمالية شبه معدومة في الماضي، لأن «الأصل في الدولة أن تكون راعية لا تاجرة». لكن الدولة تدخلت في العمليات التجارية والمالية بفعل النظام الاقتصادي الاشتراكي. أمّا الدول ذات الاقتصاد الحر فكان تدخلها في هذه الفعاليات تارة لأن ذلك يتعلق بسيادة الدولة كإصدار الأوراق النقدية وسك النقود، وتارة أخرى لتأثير العمليات التجارية في الاقتصاد القومي كالتأمين والمصارف، وطوراً لطبيعة المادة المتاجر بها كالمواد الغذائية الأساسية التي توفرها الدولة للمواطن بأسعار معقولة وثابتة أو كأن تكون المادة شائعة الاستهلاك تبغي الدولة احتكار المتاجرة بها تحقيقاً للربح. إن ممارسة الدولة للعمليات التجارية والمالية توفر أرباحاً تدخل في عداد إيراداتها العامة.

ويختلف اعتماد الدولة على كل من هذه الموارد تبعاً للنظام الاقتصادي الغالب. فالاقتطاعات العامة تهيمن على موارد الدول غير الاشتراكية، في حين تعتمد الدول الاشتراكية على إيرادات استثماراتها وأملاكها الخاصة، وتأخذ فئة ثالثة من الدول بأسلوب وسط يختلف من دولة إلى أخرى تبعاً لحجم القطاع العام وفعاليته.

وتشهد الإيرادات العامة تطوراً في الأهمية، فكانت تقتصر أهميتها في ظل الدولة الحارسة، على تزويد الخزينة العامة بالأموال اللازمة لها. ولما كانت وظائف الدولة محددة، ونفقاتها محددة، كانت إيراداتها محددة الحجم والأهمية. بل كانت أهمية الإيرادات العامة قاصرة على جباية المال فحسب. وتماشت هذه النظرية للإيرادات العامة مع عقيدة الدولة السياسية والاقتصادية في ذلك الحين. إذ كان النشاط الاقتصادي يعتمد على المبادرة الفردية، وتضعف المبادرة الفردية كلما ازدادت الإيرادات العامة. فكانت الدولة ذات الاقتصاد الحر تسعى إلى تنشيط المبادرة الفردية بجعل الإيرادات العامة في الحد الأدنى الممكن لها. وذلك بتحديد الاقتطاعات العامة والمحافظة على رأس المال الخاص. ومع ذلك اهتم علماء المالية الأوائل بدراسة الإيرادات العامة ووضع الإطار النظري لها والأصول العلمية لتنظيمها، لأن الأموال اللازمة لتغطية النفقات العامة وتسيير المصالح الإدارية للدولة، تتوقف أساساً على جباية الإيرادات العامة. بل كان الغرض الأصلي لعلم المالية[ر] توفير الإيرادات اللازمة لتغطية النفقات العامة.

وازدادت أهمية الإيرادات العامة في الدولة الراعية المتدخلة لسببين رئيسيين:أولهما أن النظرة إلى الإيرادات العامة لم تعد تقتصر على كونها أداة لجمع المال، بل هي بالإضافة إلى ذلك أداة للتأثير في الحياة العامة، فتسعى لتحقيق أهداف اقتصادية واجتماعية إلى جانب غرضها المالي. والسبب الثاني أن وظائف الدولة ازدادت، فتطور حجم النفقات العامة، وكان لابد بالمقابل من العمل على زيادة الإيرادات العامة والعناية بدراستها دراسة واسعة. فبعد أن كانت أهمية الإيرادات العامة تقتصر على الحجم والكم في ظل الدولة الحارسة، أصبحت في ظل الدولة الراعية تتعدى ذلك إلى النوع والكيف أيضاً.

وتتألف الإيرادات العامة في الجمهورية العربية السورية من خمسة أنواع رئيسية هي: الضرائب والرسوم، وبدلات الخدمات وإيرادات أملاك الدولة واستثماراتها العامة وإيرادات متنوعة، والفائض المتاح، وإيرادات استثنائية. وقد أدت مجموعة من العوامل إلى الأخذ بهذا التصنيف للإيرادات العامة، أهمها تطور عقيدة الدولة ووظائفها، وظهور موارد ثابتة تزداد أهميتها كلما تقدمت الدولة في تطبيق الاشتراكية. فأصبحت إيرادات الدولة العامة تشمل التكاليف العامة الناجمة عن الإيرادات السيادية بمختلف أنواع الضرائب والرسوم. وكذلك الأرباح التي تجنيها الدولة من تدخلها تدخلاً مباشراً في الفعاليات الزراعية والصناعية والتجارية والمالية. إلى جانب الوفر الذي تحققه المؤسسات ذات الطابع الاقتصادي جراء تملك الدولة لوسائل الإنتاج. كما ظهرت القروض العامة نوعاً رئيسياً للإيرادات العامة، مما يؤلف مصدر تمويل غير منتظم تلجأ الدولة إليه في الغالب لتمويل مشروعات التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. علماً بأن حجم الإيرادات العامة قد ازداد في الجمهورية العربية السورية بمقدار زيادة حجم النفقات العامة[ر].

لقد تطور مفهوم الإيرادات العامة مع تطور المؤسسات الديمقراطية في العالم. وتعددت أنواع الإيرادات العامة مع ازدياد وظائف الدولة وتدخلها في الشؤون الاقتصادية والاجتماعية. فالإيرادات العامة هي الوسيلة المالية التي تمكن الدولة من تنفيذ سياستها العامة، والأداة التي توزع الأعباء العامة وفق مبدأ العدالة والمساواة.


* منقول عن / عصام بشور*


 


 *مراجع للاستزادة:*



ـ عصام بشور، المالية العامة والتشريع المالي (مطبعة جامعة دمشق 1984-1985).
- M.Duverger, Finances Publiques (P.U.F. 1978

----------


## gegefathy

شـكــ وبارك الله فيك ـــرا لك ... لك مني أجمل تحية .

----------

